# Zeigt eure Gamingskills!



## Invisible_XXI (2. April 2010)

Hier sind eine Reihe sehr cooler (Gaming-) Skill-Tests!

Einfach auf die Links klicken und schon gehts zu einem der Tests.

Möge die Highscore-Jagd beginnen! 


Wer relevante neue Games hinzufügt, soll sie bitte fortlaufend durchnummerieren, damit die Vergleiche später übersichtlicher sind.

-------------------------

*1. Multitasking*
*2. Multitasking*
*3. Reaktionszeit*
*4. Reflexe*
*5. Hand-Augen-Koordination*
*(6. Koordination)*

-------------------------

*Meine Highscores:*

1. 166
2. 17,93
3. 0,235
4. 134000
5. 775000
6. 87145

Ich behaupte bei Spiel 6 (in den nächsten Wochen) nicht geschlagen werden zu können! ^^ Nimmt jemand die Herausforderung an?

-------------------------

Bitte ehrlich sein, sonst sind die Highscores wertlos... (oder eben  Screenshots machen)


----------



## Invisible_XXI (4. April 2010)

Traut sich niemand die Herausforderung anzunehmen? ^^


----------



## Jack ONeill (4. April 2010)

Oder es liegt daran das keiner die Spiele spielt.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (4. April 2010)

Deswegen hab ich sie ja als Links angegeben  Damit jeder mitmachen kann. Hab die meisten davon ja auch erst vor paar Tagen entdeckt...


----------



## Low (4. April 2010)

Habe beim dritten ein durchschittswert von 0,1850


----------



## Invisible_XXI (4. April 2010)

Low schrieb:


> Habe beim dritten ein durchschittswert von 0,1850



wow! das ist krass, niedrig! respekt!


----------



## Vogelfrei (5. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grubsnek (5. April 2010)

3. 0.22560


----------



## Kunari (6. April 2010)

Beim 1. Versuch 47 bei Spiel 1. Oh oh..


----------



## herethic (6. April 2010)

Also beim ersten hab ich 67 beim 2.Versuch (hab das Spiel beim ersten mal nich gechekt )

Beim 2. 18,662

3. 0.2344

4.14000

5.333000
6.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

44563


----------



## Veriquitas (16. April 2010)

Ich kenn die Games aber da kann ich auch pong spielen. Das ist das selbe, Gamingskills sind auf ein Spiel beschränkt. Deswegen ist das sehr uninteressant auis meiner sicht.


----------



## Sash (16. April 2010)

mach mal einen einstellungstest bei der bahn als lokführer, ist so ähnlich..


----------

